# Just a question.



## Estellaa (Sep 5, 2010)

Right, i do not plan to have children for at least 10years yet but i have always wondered that if you do your injections in your stomach and you get pregnant do you continue to do them or do you do them somewhere else?
has always bugged me.


----------



## Cate (Sep 5, 2010)

You can continue to inject in your stomach.  I use a pump and always have the cannula in my stomach, including during 2 pregnancies.  The only thing that changed was that I was encouraged to use the top part (just under ribcage down to belly button) rather than the lower part, not too sure why though.


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm 6+1 at the moment and inject in my tummy.


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hiya,

I injected all the way through with both mine - you just get quite good at getting it in quick between kicks lol!   Seriously though, you can normally get a feel for which way they are lying at that time, so can inject away from any baby-lump bits


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 6, 2010)

I was injecting in belly, but i got a huge bruise that took days to go away so i havent since. I know lots of people on here did until baby got to big and started kicking like mad when they where injecting.


----------

